# Happy Valentines Day to all the females...



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hope you all enjoy the day!!!!!! :ladysman:


----------



## Shodan (Feb 14, 2004)

Ahhhhh!!  Sweet!!  Thank you GoldenDragon!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 14, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh!!  Sweet!!  Thank you GoldenDragon!!



My pleasure!...... 

only one request please..... ladies.... post a recent photo of yourself for all at MT if you would..... thanks


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2004)

You're such a charmer!! Who could decline such a request from a gentleman?

- Ceicei

I'll look for a pic and post it up soon.


----------



## Shodan (Feb 14, 2004)

Okay- I have two recent pics to post, but it says I cannot add attachments- anyone wanna help me on how to post my pics?


  Thanks-
               :asian:  :karate:


----------



## kstokes01 (Feb 14, 2004)

How Sweet!!  Happy Valentine's Day everyone.  Hope everyone is having a good one.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...the hell's so good about Valentine's day....bah.   :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

:angel: 

I wish one or more of the ladies would give all the guys a Valentine.   

 :angel:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

...wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> :angel:
> 
> I wish one or more of the ladies would give all the guys a Valentine.
> 
> :angel:



Yeah, what he said! artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 14, 2004)

Ohhhh way to go GUYS .............. ruin my Valentine....... didn't you see it says to the FEMALES on MT....... geeze..... sorry girls~ :jedi1:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 14, 2004)

Find a pic here 


MT's bein glitchy...sorry ya gotta follow a link for it...

Happy Hallmark....err...Valentine's Day, guys!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Find a pic here
> 
> 
> MT's bein glitchy...sorry ya gotta follow a link for it...
> ...



I got ripped off! There's no pic here, just a place for rent! :miffer:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh way to go GUYS .............. ruin my Valentine....... didn't you see it says to the FEMALES on MT....... geeze..... sorry girls~ :jedi1:



GD,

You did well for all the guys.

I was just commenting that in todays world it would be nice. It did not take away at all from your excellant gift and intentions.
 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 14, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> GD, You did well for all the guys.  I was just commenting that in todays world it would be nice. It did not take away at all from your excellant gift and intentions.  :asian:



Awww you're ok Rich..... but that pitb Castillo ....... well you know.....he's always :lurk: ing around ......... :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Awww you're ok Rich..... but that pitb Castillo ....... well you know.....he's always :lurk: ing around ......... :rofl:




Is it his math skills?  :boing2:  I am jumping around to make it harder for him to shoot me  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 14, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Awww you're ok Rich..... but that pitb Castillo ....... well you know.....he's always :lurk: ing around ......... :rofl:



I heard that! :vu:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 14, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I got ripped off! There's no pic here, just a place for rent! :miffer:




oh grr. *gets a big killing stick*

sorry the link is broken, guys...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 14, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> oh grr. *gets a big killing stick* sorry the link is broken, guys...


mine works ok
 :idunno:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm startin to hate that pic...grrness....there's another one i found....


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2004)

Happy Happy Mr. C. Though you hardly need a pic of me.. Hope you had a sweet one ~!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank you Dennis.  I'm sorry I didn't see this until today.  

A sweet sentiment that for sure.  You continue to be such a charmer.
And a Happy Belated Valentines Day to you too and all the other men of MT.



I was going to add a photo, but I don't see the option on here anymore.  Too bad.   :idunno: 

Dot
:angel:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you Dennis.  I'm sorry I didn't see this until today.
> 
> A sweet sentiment that for sure.  You continue to be such a charmer.
> And a Happy Belated Valentines Day to you too and all the other men of MT.
> ...



Sorry Dear, you're much too late. Mr. C, and myself gobbled up all the choclates! :jaws:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 15, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Sorry Dear, you're much too late. Mr. C, and myself gobbled up all the choclates! :jaws:



Smart move. 

As Dennis is aware, I don't share when it comes to chocolate.
_There, beat you to it Dennis_  

Dot


P.S.  Wow I think I can add that photo this time.  Weird.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> :angel:
> 
> I wish one or more of the ladies would give all the guys a Valentine.
> 
> :angel:


Aww........Happy Valentine's Day Rich!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

is the term "big killing stick" from LoTR... :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Aww........Happy Valentine's Day Rich!


Thanks
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok I'm late I know.. But I hope you all have a Great Presidents day.. how's that 

Can't get any more recent.. took it 10 minutes ago


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ok I'm late I know.. But I hope you all have a Great Presidents day.. how's that
> 
> Can't get any more recent.. took it 10 minutes ago



The eyes of terror, run deep through their victims.(Like me) :xtrmshock


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Dot.. Great pic~!!  You look Marvelous 



Ricky.. whatcha talking bout.. Terror.. ? *pouts*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

terror.... :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> terror.... :rofl:



'Splain yourself........................


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

yes...you're an ever so frightful creature...  :supcool:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...you're an ever so frightful creature...  :supcool:




dress me up in black leather and I can be


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

...if I did that...I'd look like I should be on Queer Eye...


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Dot.. Great pic~!!  You look Marvelous
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky.. whatcha talking bout.. Terror.. ? *pouts*



Them eyes, I can't imagime them looking at me right before you punch my lights out! :anic:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello, I think I figured out how to attach a picture.  This is me, about two hours after my cardio/weightlifting workout.  I got caught in a reflective moment just a few minutes ago, while attempting to write out the green belt techniques.

- Ceicei


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Hello, I think I figured out how to attach a picture.  This is me, about two hours after my cardio/weightlifting workout.  I got caught in a reflective moment just a few minutes ago, while attempting to write out the green belt techniques.
> 
> - Ceicei



Deep in thought.................who to obliterate next. :uhoh: 

Or, what to make for dinner, meat loaf  again???


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 16, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Deep in thought.................who to obliterate next. :uhoh:
> 
> Or, what to make for dinner, meat loaf again???


meatloaf?  no, just how to pound you!   :hammer:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 16, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> The eyes of terror, run deep through their victims.(Like me) :xtrmshock



Looks like a scene out of the "Blaire Witch Project"!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> meatloaf?  no, just how to pound you!   :hammer:



You tell 'em Ceicei...... welcome to our team!
artyon:  :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> You tell 'em Ceicei...... welcome to our team!
> artyon:  :uhyeah:



Am I becoming unwanted at MT? :lurk:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 16, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Am I becoming unwanted at MT? :lurk:


Of  course NOT!!!!!!!!!

We can always use you as a bad example!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 16, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Of  course NOT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We can always use you as a bad example!
> 
> :uhyeah:



Uh, I think it's time for a promotion??? :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Hope you all enjoy the day!!!!!! :ladysman:


Awww.......thanks Mr. C!!!!!!!


----------

